# Orzee3204



## orzee3204 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a cub cadet 3204,which is well maintain. Now when I mow for a hr. Or longer it shuts off and won't restart until it cools down. Once it cool it will refire and run. Could this b the coil is braking down due to the heat . Any ideas out there. Can someone help me please.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello orzee3204,

Good to have you visit the tractor forum.

Very often, it is a temperature sensitive coil that gives you these symptoms. Have you checked for spark when it dies? If you can get it to a shady area when it quits, pull a plug wire off and put a spare plug on the wire. Put the plug body on a good metal surface (ground) and crank the engine. It's really hard to see spark in daylight, but a shady area allows you to see spark.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your spark should be blue. An orange/yellow spark is not good enough.


----------



## orzee3204 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for your help. I figure that would b a good place to start checking and go from there. But I did read online that they heat up and shut down . Also it said it could b the fuel pump but I really don't think it the case . Not the way it acting. I'll let u know how I make out. Thank again for your help.


----------



## orzee3204 (Dec 3, 2012)

Harry I have one more question for u . Is there a air gap when replacing the coil ???? I know there is one two cycle engines. Thank again


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome orzee3204,

Good to have you online here at the tractor forum. There is a gap between the coil and the magnet on the inside of the flywheel. You might want to take some sandpaper an brighten the magnet and the part of the coil where the magnet passes by. It has to be pretty clean to get you any spark. Your symptoms sound like a bad coil if none of that will work for you....


----------



## orzee3204 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok so does anyone know what the air gap is !!! For a example 20 thousand , or use a business card for the gap ???


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm not exactly sure what the gap is suppose to be. I always use double dollar bill thickness or just eyeball it. If necessary, try different gaps, it's easy to test. Just put the flywheel back on and spin it by the magnet. Make sure it isn't grounded out if that's an option. edro:


----------

